# A Blinking Excel Christmas Tree



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 10, 2014)

To help you celebrate the upcoming holiday...

*A Blinking Christmas Tree*


----------



## mrmmickle1 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Rick*,

I saw this last year and didn't understand some of the code but, after a year of hard work I actually understand it this year hahah 

This is definitely a pretty cool trick.


----------



## Blade Hunter (Dec 10, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## Comfy (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Rick, this cheered me up. I updated the graphic alittle


----------



## BiocideJ (Dec 11, 2014)

In honor of Rick's Tree, I made a 'String of Lights' workbook that is almost fully editable.
You can change the step, bulb size, bulb spacing, speed and colors of the 'bulb's'.

The bulb objects will 'more or less' stay sized to the active window even while scrolling or resizing it.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/incriv6mto3k2qs/JollyWB.xlsm?dl=0


----------



## pbt (Dec 11, 2014)

BiocideJ

Just FYI, I was curious on your post.  It only works on a 32bit system.

I have both systems on 2 different computers.   I tried the 64 bit first and got a Compile Error: saying code must be updated for 64 bit system.  ...update Declare Statements then mark them with the PtrSafe attribute.

Woks fine on my 32 bit system.  I'm not all that good on figuring out how to fix it to work on both systems.  I jut thought to only bring it to your attention if you wanted to look into it.


----------



## BiocideJ (Dec 12, 2014)

pb- said:


> BiocideJ
> 
> Just FYI, I was curious on your post. It only works on a 32bit system.
> 
> ...



I updated the API declaration and updated the file that the link points to so it should work on both 64 and 32 bit systems now.


----------



## pedrowave (Dec 22, 2014)

I want to share with you a new blinking Excel Christmas Tree that I just made resorting to iterative calculation.

To know how was it done, and to download it, visit this link:   A Blinking Excel Christmas Tree

Enjoy and happy holidays!


----------

